# I'm torn. XboxOne TitanFall Bundle or 360?!



## SweLLy (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't know which one to get  Do you think that the price will drop that much or there will be a better Xbox One made before H5 comes out? Even if Destiny has a better Bundle deal it may be worth the wait, but I'm not sure if TitanFall will play much worse on the 360 than the Xbox One? Need to decide this fast since the TitanFall XBOX ONE bundle drops March 11? Should I just buy Titanfall for 360 or the get the Xbox One Bundle since I don't have an Xbox One Yet? Feel free to tell me what you are doing personally, I kind of want to know where the competitive community will be even though this game probably won't be competitive? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8X19deGRVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 3, 2014)

Hmm...



PS4.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 3, 2014)

PC masterrace.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2014)

PC masterrace.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Get a 360. Then get a PC


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 5, 2014)

Neither. Wait a year for the catalog to expand and then buy a PS4


----------



## Enclave (Mar 5, 2014)

Honest opinion?  At least wait until the 360 version is released so you can make an informed decision then.  It's tough to justify the purchase of a system for a game that is going to release on a system you already own.  Least in my opinion.


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2014)

do not pre-order any games
wait for the internet to sort itself out and put out some proper reviews and user opinions 

it is not worth it to throw out this money at an xbox one or ps4 bundle at the moment.

marketing hype has burned enough people that i would not touch any games until at least a day or two after release.

also pc master


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2014)

PC, also nice advertising thread.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2014)

Get a PS4 instead or get/build a gaming PC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2014)

TF bundle is digital only...


----------



## Corruption (Mar 9, 2014)

I see fanboyism is everywhere these days.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 9, 2014)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Neither. Wait a year for the catalog to expand and then buy whatever you want.



Honestly this, I fixed it for you, and the price will most likely drop and a better bundle will come out around Christmas. Don't fall for that "call of duty" hype that every "blockbuster" game gets now a days where you HAVE to buy it day one otherwise the game will never work if you don't.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't buy a console off the first production wave. It's literally a hardware beta test.

Wait for the second wave. And then get PS4 or XOne (personally I'd get a PS4. XOne has better launch games, but overall library will shift by the time second production wave is starts). X360 is obsolete now, not all that many worthwihle exclusives you can't play on a mid-shelf PC.

//HbS


----------

